# Over lubed cube?



## Pestro (Feb 27, 2009)

I lubed my white diy last night with CRC Heavey Duty Silicone Spray.
It worked instantly. No working in needed. Is this bad for my cube?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 27, 2009)

Not at all.

Even if "over" lubed, it will reach a point later in which its perfect, just take a little bit of time.


----------



## Pestro (Feb 27, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Even if "over" lubed, it will reach a point later in which its perfect, just take a little bit of time.



I mean that my cube was smooth within the second that i lubed it.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 27, 2009)

That's common. Especially with cube that have never been lubed.


----------



## Pestro (Feb 28, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> That's common. Especially with cube that have never been lubed.



Ok! Thanks for the info! I'm just glad i didn't screw up my cube!


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 28, 2009)

All though poeple may assume the term "over lubed" doen't exist, it is simply a personal preference, whether or not you think your cube is too smooth or not. I find that my type e is over lubed, it is way to smooth for my liking, this does on the otherhand make it a good OH cube (pun! get it other...hand? ehhh too funny)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 28, 2009)

Haha. I bet you're the only one that's laughing.  JK. Its funny.


----------



## OkinawaSolver (Mar 29, 2015)

hippofluff said:


> All though poeple may assume the term "over lubed" doen't exist, it is simply a personal preference, whether or not you think your cube is too smooth or not. I find that my type e is over lubed, it is way to smooth for my liking, this does on the otherhand make it a good OH cube (pun! get it other...hand? ehhh too funny)



My cube feels sluggish now tho do I just try to work it in? (I used used shock oil.)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah, you probably just used too much. Wipe it out and then put a tiny bit more in.


----------

